# GTX 460 Kühler



## Monstermoe (4. März 2011)

*GTX 460 Kühler*

Ich wollte mir ein neuen Kühler für meine Zotac GTX 460 holen. Ich hab mal den Preisvergleich durchsucht und diese vier gefunden:

Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Thermalright Shaman VGA-Kühler | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Deepcool V6000 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Welcher von den 4 ist der beste?


----------



## mars321 (4. März 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

Der beste ost der Thermalright Shaman braucht aber auch viel platz. Danach kommt von der Kühlleistung her der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus, der verbraucht ein weniger platz.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (5. März 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

ich würde sagen der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

Der Shaman ist zwar der beste hat aber fast schon zu viel Kühlleistung für eine 460. Der Setsung ist schön klein und würde ausreichen!


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

Da muss ich Hulk zustimmen. Der Shaman is im Vergleich zu dem, was du brauchst, auch zu teuer. Und einfach overpowered. Ich würde auch zu dem Setsung raten. Der sollte vollauf reichen.


----------



## Monstermoe (5. März 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

Welchen alternativen Lüfter könnt ihr mir denn für den Setsung empfehlen??


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

Ich würde den EKL Wing Boost nehmen. 

EKL Fhn 120 Wing Boost (84000000047) Gehuse-Lfter, 120mm Lfter: Lfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Is leise, hat ne hohe Förderleistung und die Dinger von EKL sind recht langlebig, also gute Lager und deswegen bleiben sie lange leise. Zudem sieht er ganz gut aus, find ich.


----------



## lave (14. April 2011)

*AW: GTX 460 Kühler*

hab auf meiner gtx 460 auch nen setsugen 2 mit nem be Quiet silentwing 120mm PWM @700U/m temps sin gut und es is verdammt leise


----------

